# My custom ev chopper trike build thread!



## thenoob (Oct 28, 2010)

This is the "guts" the belt drive comes off the motor side.

Current chain sprockets are. 15tooth to. 60tooth


----------



## thenoob (Oct 28, 2010)

This is the day it came home

Currently has 20" tires/wheels which I cannot get off haha I think they are rusted to the frame


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
Looks like a fun machine

What do you actually intend doing?

If you want more speed - gear it up (more axle revs / motor revs) - but that will reduce acceleration

If you want both you need more motor power,
This is produced by the motor and controller together,
The motor is usually able to take more power than the controller can dish out

So you will need to upgrade the controller,
(1) find out what type it is - AC, DC, Brushless....... 
(2) upgrade or replace

The motor is probably a DC series (brushed) motor in which case an OpenRevolt would give you enough power to seriously frighten yourself

You need to have a good look at the controller -


----------



## thenoob (Oct 28, 2010)

Ya the thing no controller or anything just the motor which I'm scrapping, it's got a stripped bushing and it sucks lol.

This is the motor I was looking at:
http://www.monsterscooterparts.com/36vo10mowsps.html

I'm just getting familiar with who sells motors etc so if you have any input about companies I might not know of, let me know!

The project is for me bombing around downtow / just cruising. We have a ton of bike paths and places dedicated to bikes and electric scoots and I wanted something fun to bomb around on.


Any thoughts on that motor? Who makes the kickass ones? Not too stoked on buying a Chinese motor  lol


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Show some pictures of the old motor - how heavy is it?

It's a bit basic but the weight of a motor gives a first idea about how much power you can get

The motor you show is 1000w - it would give mobility scooter like performance

I would suggest you read the thread on using an old fork lift motor

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html

You need one of the ones that have been rejected as "too small for a car"

show some pictures of your old motor - it may be a hidden jewel


----------



## thenoob (Oct 28, 2010)

If you zoom in here is a shot with it mounted on the left side of the housing on the outside, I'll post a few more

It's an older motor for sure, It's 24 volt. I took it in to a shop and was told it was 3600 rpm

I'll post a few more I think I have some close ups

Here's a video after I did a quick wiring Job, it's just on a toggle switch so what you see is currently full torque lol

http://youtu.be/empBh6prNjg


----------



## thenoob (Oct 28, 2010)

Motor shaft


----------



## thenoob (Oct 28, 2010)

Guts of the motor


----------



## thenoob (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's the full motor


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

OK that is a dinky wee motor - 

You want something a bit bigger!

There are lots of suitable motors out there, try and find somebody local who repairs forklifts and pallet trucks, then ask to paw through his scrap pile

See if you can find a brushed series DC motor that weighs about 15 - 30Kg


----------



## thenoob (Oct 28, 2010)

Hahaha
Will do
I'm reading that article right now, a ton of great info in there !

Thanks again!


----------

